# Asian Night at The Relleno's



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Wife and I split out for a concert in MS, went to the Pearl River Casino Resort to see Great White and Skid Row.
A night away from home without the kids, a night for dinner, a concert and hotel stay.
Now the great thing about this concert is that my wife is friends with Mitch Malloy, Great White's new lead singer, and he fixed us up with All Access Passes.
Backstage smackstage, we were front-n-center for Great White and then went upstairs to one of the skyboxes to watch Skid Row.
What a way to watch a concert, big cushy loungers to relax in, hor d'oeuvres and free drinks served by wait staff.

















Now here is the real story,
we went to a nice restaurant for dinner expecting something really good for the money only to be disappointed.
This is all too common when one has their own passion for food and cooking.
So I came home today hungry for some food that had real depth of flavor.
I figured some Asian fare with a big kick would do the trick.

*Menu*
Asian Pork Belly with Crispy Skin
Grilled Teriyaki Chicken
Vietnamese Pork/Shrimp Spring Rolls
Bok Choy
Rice

*Asian Pork Belly with Crispy Skin*
Score, dry brine and air dry a pork belly for 36 hours
Place belly in baking dish and let it come up to temp with oven during preheat to 475°
Roast belly for 30-40 minutes, until it has turned the skin to cracklins
Add sauce to just below skin, add garlic, ginger, chile and star anise to sauce
Lower heat to 375°, return to oven and bake for 2.5 hours
Garnish with chopped green onion
Strain sauce and then reduce by a third, pour over PB strips

*Sauce*
2C cider or cane vinegar
1-3/4C soy sauce
1/3C brown sugar
1-1/4C water
1T sesame oil
1T fish sauce
6 star anise
4-5 garlic cloves, minced
1 medium knob of ginger, chopped
1 Serrano or other chile, chopped
Green onion, chopped for garnish


































*Grilled Teriyaki Chicken*
Made a homemade teriyaki sauce, marinated chicken for about 4 hours and then grilled.

*Teriyaki Sauce*
1C water
5T brown sugar
1/4C soy sauce
2T honey
1t granulated garlic
1/2 t ground ginger
Combine the above and bring to a boil
Combine the cornstarch and water, add to mix and boil to desired thickness
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1/4 cup cold water










*Bok Choy*
Combine
1/2C chicken stock
1/4C Shaoxing wine
1T sesame oil
Set aside
In a wok lightly brown some finely chopped garlic oil
Lightly stir fry the Bok Choy in the garlic oil
Add in the liquid and bring to a fast boil, hold for two minutes, drain and serve

*Vietnamese Pork/Shrimp Spring Rolls*
Frozen spring rolls from the local Asian Market, really tasty stuff.
I can't read the brand name much less pronounce it.

*Money Shot*


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow....just wow


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh man. I just got all hungry again. As usual. it looks delicious.

With your awesome cooking skills, I would love to see you try Singapore Rice Noodles. I discovered it 2 years ago while working Hurricane Matthew in Jacksonville. It is my favorite asian dish. I make it fairly regularly.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story and pork/chicken to go with it makes it AWESOME!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i like the looks of that pork belly better than the last one. i liked it too, but this one just hits my taste buds better. any leftovers?


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I think I check the recipes section on this web site, just to see what you've cooked up, more than I do the hunting or fishing....

Seriously, I have printed off a pile of your recipes and use them often. Keep em comin!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Always loved Great White! That’s badass. Congratulations.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Did they do this one?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Mongo, if you like you can find most of my stuff listed in this Recipe Index, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-cornucopia-of-cooks.277881/#post-1856342


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome man, thanks!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks for the link! saving it in my browser


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

I gave that grilled chicken teriyaki a try...
it turned out really good! I'm going to keep an eye out for more recipes. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

blufire42 said:


> I gave that grilled chicken teriyaki a try...
> it turned out really good! I'm going to keep an eye out for more recipes. Thanks for sharing


My pleasure, glad you tried and liked it.


----------

